# A me tanto male non sembra, anzi ...



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Luglio 2013)

Yepes ---> Vergara
Ambrosini ----> Cristante
Flamini ----> Poli
Robinho ----> Honda
Bojan -----> Saponara

Bè ... a me non sembra tutto questo schifo il mercato finora, anzi ...
Certo, manca il grande colpo, ma in generale mi sembra che stiamo migliorando la squadra.
Il problema sono sempre i soldi, che mancano. Però, quei pochi milioni a disposizione, finora non credo siano stati buttati. Nessuno di questi nuovi giocatori è forse una certezza al 100%, ma mi pare che in generale abbiano delle buone prospettive.


----------



## runner (4 Luglio 2013)

per ora infatti io non mi lamento se fosse così il mercato....

cdi sicuro miglioreremmo molto, anche se ci sono altri esuberi da vendere tutti insieme e provare a prendere un esterno destro d' attacco


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Diciamo che, per adesso, è un mercato oculato, fatto con pochi spiccioli, rinforzando la squadra dove serve. Adesso ci siamo guadagnati tempo prezioso per le cessioni importanti e, secondo me, se colpo ci sarà, si farà dopo i preliminari e sarà uno degli "scarti" di una "big". Il mio sogno è, da sempre, Modric, ma secondo me è impossibile il suo arrivo.


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

sono ottime ciliegine, peccato per ia torta Tevez


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2013)

Il fatto è che sono solo buoni/ottimi giocatori che possono sicuramente migliorarvi, ma se vi aspettate il salto di qualità con Honda o Poli state sbagliando di grosso. Per quello servono i campioni.


----------



## Albijol (4 Luglio 2013)

Rimane il fatto che anche con questi nuovi arrivi rimaniamo non competitivi per la vittoria dello scudetto.


----------



## Djici (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che sono solo buoni/ottimi giocatori che possono sicuramente migliorarvi, ma se vi aspettate il salto di qualità con Honda o Poli state sbagliando di grosso. Per quello servono i campioni.



invece no, il salto di qualita lo facciamo anche con loro... avremo un gioco migliore rispetto a quando si schierava : muntari - ambrosini - flamini

montolivo potra dialogare con qualcuno... le punte sarano mandate in porta da qualcuno...

cambia molto.
ma cambiava molto anche con un lodi o un kucka per dire.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che sono solo buoni/ottimi giocatori che possono sicuramente migliorarvi, ma se vi aspettate il salto di qualità con Honda o Poli state sbagliando di grosso. Per quello servono i campioni.



Secondo me invece un salto di qualità lo facciamo. Honda ad esempio è capace di giocare in verticale, così come Saponara, cosa che nessuno aveva nelle corde l'anno passato. Poi da qui a dire di essere competitivi in Italia la strada è lunga, in Europa credo che sia pura utopia. La mia impressione è che nemmeno la Juve, fra l'altro, lo sia per l'Europa, anche se ha più possibilità certamente di noi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (4 Luglio 2013)

Inoltre, l'età media dei cinque giocatori è molto bassa.
Solo 22 anni, molto inferiore rispetto a quella dei partenti.
Un dato coerente con la politica che si dovrebbe portare avanti.


----------



## juventino (4 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> invece no, il salto di qualita lo facciamo anche con loro... avremo un gioco migliore rispetto a quando si schierava : muntari - ambrosini - flamini
> 
> montolivo potra dialogare con qualcuno... le punte sarano mandate in porta da qualcuno...
> 
> ...





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece un salto di qualità lo facciamo. Honda ad esempio è capace di giocare in verticale, così come Saponara, cosa che nessuno aveva nelle corde l'anno passato. Poi da qui a dire di essere competitivi in Italia la strada è lunga, in Europa credo che sia pura utopia. La mia impressione è che nemmeno la Juve, fra l'altro, lo sia per l'Europa, anche se ha più possibilità certamente di noi.



Ma infatti è sicuramente un gran bel miglioramento, ma per salto di qualità intendo altro. Per fare un paragone il Milan prendendo Poli e Honda migliora in proporzione più o meno come è migliorata la prima Juve di Conte con gli acquisti di Asamoah e Pogba. Un miglioramento sensibile, ma non quel salto di qualità capace di migliorarti di moltissimo.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è sicuramente un gran bel miglioramento, ma per salto di qualità intendo altro. Per fare un paragone il Milan prendendo Poli e Honda migliora in proporzione più o meno come è migliorata la prima Juve di Conte con gli acquisti di Asamoah e Pogba. Un miglioramento sensibile, ma non quel salto di qualità capace di migliorarti di moltissimo.



Sono d'accordo, purtroppo è tutto ciò in cui possiamo sperare.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Luglio 2013)

No.
A noi serviva un difensore centrale forte e un centrocampista in grado di farci fare il salto di qualità.
Questi non sono arrivati e temo che non arriveranno.
Quindi il mercato è insufficiente.


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è sicuramente un gran bel miglioramento, ma per salto di qualità intendo altro. Per fare un paragone il Milan prendendo Poli e Honda migliora in proporzione più o meno come è migliorata la prima Juve di Conte con gli acquisti di Asamoah e Pogba. Un miglioramento sensibile, ma non quel salto di qualità capace di migliorarti di moltissimo.



Asamoah ha fatto bene mezza stagione poi è stato quasi sempre panchinaro, Pogba è la riserva di Vidal. Quindi è un paragone improponibile. La juve ci ha battuto il primo anno col il collettivo, non grandi nomi ma un collettivo affidabile, riserve comprese, che ha assicurato continuità di risultati. Prima di tutto dobbiamo trovare quella.

Il primo anno è servito a rodare bene la difesa e a piantarne i cardini, a far esplodere montolivo, migliorare molto elsha e mettere balo al centro dell'attacco. Ora bisogna puntellare la squadra per darle un'ossatura valida. Quando la squadra sarà ben coperta si potrà pensare ad acquistare un nome importante, la cosa più importante ora è dare un gioco valido alla squadra e soprattuto dei titolari fissi.

Con Honda Cristante e Saponara abbiamo fatto già un grosso salto qualitativo, quei tre il pallone lo sanno toccare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (4 Luglio 2013)

La difesa, se proprio non abbiamo i soldi, potrebbe anche andar bene (considerando anche la concorrenza), ma il centrocampo secondo me non è cambiato molto perchè serve qualcuno per fare il salto di qualità. O Saponara si rivela un crack, o abbiamo sempre lo stesso problema. 

A me piacerebbe prendere un ala destra (Cerci) per passare al 4-2-3-1 con Saponara sulla trequarti (dovrebbe poterci giocare) e De Jong e Montolivo davanti alla difesa, in questo modo penso che si ovvierebbe al problema della scarsa qualità. Tutto però dipende da che fine faranno Boateng e Robinho, dalla loro cessione si potrebbero ricavare dei bei soldini da investire subito.


----------



## Ale (4 Luglio 2013)

come pensate di paragonare milan e juventus, per il solo asamoah hanno speso 18 milioni, più o meno due anni del nostro budget.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

E' un mercato fatto con intelligenza (almeno quella.. visto che non ci sono soldi). Ma che non ti rende competitivo per niente. Il discorso è sempre quello: vinci solo se spendi. Tutto il resto, sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Luglio 2013)

bisogna ancora venderlo robinho, se ci riuscissimo e scaricassimo boateng sarebbe un mercato ampiamente sufficiente... altrimenti no... bojan avremmo potuto utilizzarlo molto meglio, inoltre dobbiamo sperare che niang esploda in positivo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2013)

se partono robinho,boateng,nocerino e traorè rimedi cifre per prendere quantomeno un paio di giocatori stile poli...decenti e promettenti...io spero proprio riescano a piazzare questa gentaglia,sarebbe un buon mercato già solo quello.


----------



## Tobi (4 Luglio 2013)

Ancora manca un grande difensore e un centrocampista di livello


----------



## AndrasWave (4 Luglio 2013)

Un mercato semioculato ma fatto di incognite.
Vergara e Cristante sono due debuttanti assoluti a certi livelli. Saponara ha buone potenzialità ma va ancora visto nel contesto del Milan. Poli deve fare il salto di qualità perchè all'Inter non ha mai fatto vedere qualità eccelse. Honda abbiamo visto che ha qualità, ma per ora le ha dimostrate solo nella serie B olandese e in campionato mediocre come quello russo.

Servono due acquisti di spessore altrimenti siamo punto a capo.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

Con Honda e Poli diventa una squadra da scudetto, certo, se vuoi competere con Bayern, Real, United, Barsà ecc.... devi fare altro, ma non è quello l'obiettivo.
Ovviamente come fatto notare da utenti meritevoli di elogi, molti vanno ad affacciarsi per la prima volta a certi livelli, ma una certezza, come poteva essere Tevez, al momento non sembra esserci la possibilità che arrivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

Mah, io credo che l'accoppiata in entrata Poli-Honda sia di livello, ovviamente di livello per la serie A. Innanzitutto guadagniamo in qualità sulla mediana con Poli e paradossalmente anche col ritorno di De Jong, così da panchinare definitivamente i vari Muntari, Nocerino e Flamini il quale a quanto pare partirà.
Inoltre, credo sia più funzionale il centrocampo a quattro col trequartista che il 4-3-3, per il semplice motivo che il centrocampo a quattro permette di tenere il reparto più corto e con due elementi di qualità come Honda e Montolivo, da questo punto di vista, sei coperto, invece col centrocampo a 3 avresti avuto bisogno di un arrivo di assoluto livello(Strootman o Verratti), cosa non alla nostra portata e il centrocampo sarebbe stato troppo slacciato dai tre davanti, adesso l'attacco e il centrocampo saranno tenuti insieme da Honda. 
In avanti siamo coperti con Balotelli ed El Sharaawy e per il faraone ci aspettiamo tutti il salto di qualità da seconda punta. Forse avremmo dovuto intervenire in difesa, però è stata confermata la coppia Mexes-Zapata che ha fatto vedere buone cose la stagione scorsa, Zaccardo penso possa darci una mano e speriamo bene in Vergara. 
Ovviamente la riflessione va rivolta al nostro campionato, per l'Europa non possiamo essere competitivi, ormai sono traguardi che non ci riguardano, il nostro obiettivo sono i quarti e non di più.
Credo si possa tentare l'assalto alla Juve, speriamo bene.


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

oggi si è riparlato di Jorginho, perché pare che il ds del Verona sia andato nella sede del milan per parlare di lui, un suo arrivo al posto di Traoré o Nocerino mi piacerebbe non poco.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2013)

Honda permette di giocare sia 4-3-1-2 facendo il trequartista, sia esterno destro nel 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1. Lui e Poli portano qualità nella manovra e nel ritmo, non dimentichiamo che uno dei problemi più grossi era la scarsa dinamicità del centrocampo oltre alle mancanze tecniche.

Per me manca ancora qualcosa a centrocampo, come dicevo in mancanza di soldi andrei su Kucka che è un giocatore che abbina bene le due fasi. E poi qualcosina in difesa serve. A me per esempio non dispiace Spolli del Catania.


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' un mercato fatto con intelligenza (almeno quella.. visto che non ci sono soldi). Ma che non ti rende competitivo per niente. Il discorso è sempre quello: vinci solo se spendi. Tutto il resto, sono chiacchiere.



.


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che sono solo buoni/ottimi giocatori che possono sicuramente migliorarvi, ma se vi aspettate il salto di qualità con Honda o Poli state sbagliando di grosso. Per quello servono i campioni.


Per vincere in italia non servono supercampioni...
Ovvio che con questi giocatori ti giochi al massimo il secondo o terzo posto.


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Honda permette di giocare sia 4-3-1-2 facendo il trequartista, sia esterno destro nel 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1. Lui e Poli portano qualità nella manovra e nel ritmo, non dimentichiamo che uno dei problemi più grossi era la scarsa dinamicità del centrocampo oltre alle mancanze tecniche.
> 
> Per me manca ancora qualcosa a centrocampo, come dicevo in mancanza di soldi andrei su Kucka che è un giocatore che abbina bene le due fasi. E poi qualcosina in difesa serve. A me per esempio non dispiace Spolli del Catania.



Spolli? A questo punto prendevo Lodi. Kucka e' un altro body builder

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Per vincere in italia non servono supercampioni.



A noi si.


----------



## Hammer (4 Luglio 2013)

Un disastro intelligente.

Stiamo rischiando di dover pagare molti quattrini sia per il futuro riscatto di Poli sia per quello di Salamon, nel caso si affermassero. O meglio rischiare un'altra pagliacciata in stile Aquilani.

Servono contanti più che mai


----------



## prebozzio (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spolli? A questo punto prendevo Lodi. Kucka e' un altro body builder


Spolli è un difensore centrale, Lodi un regista: che c'entrano l'uno con l'altro?
Era un esempio, per dire che ci sono tanti giocatori non reclamizzati che fanno il loro mestiere bene e che potrebbero essere utili alla causa.

Kucka è fortissimo fisicamente, ma sa giocare e bene a calcio: dal tuo commento dubito tu abbia visto spesso il Genoa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Honda permette di giocare sia 4-3-1-2 facendo il trequartista, sia esterno destro nel 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1. Lui e Poli portano qualità nella manovra e nel ritmo, non dimentichiamo che uno dei problemi più grossi era la scarsa dinamicità del centrocampo oltre alle mancanze tecniche.
> 
> Per me manca ancora qualcosa a centrocampo, come dicevo in mancanza di soldi andrei su Kucka che è un giocatore che abbina bene le due fasi. E poi qualcosina in difesa serve. A me per esempio non dispiace Spolli del Catania.


Penso sia terminato qui il nostro mercato, siamo coperti e ci sono esuberi.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spolli? A questo punto prendevo Lodi. Kucka e' un altro body builder
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Chi ha mai vinto senza campioni?


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Spolli è un difensore centrale, Lodi un regista: che c'entrano l'uno con l'altro?
> Era un esempio, per dire che ci sono tanti giocatori non reclamizzati che fanno il loro mestiere bene e che potrebbero essere utili alla causa.
> 
> Kucka è fortissimo fisicamente, ma sa giocare e bene a calcio: dal tuo commento dubito tu abbia visto spesso il Genoa.



Fisicamente lo so che e' forte, ho scritto che e' un body builder, ma e' goffo e lento, e io di questi giocatori ne ho piene le scatole.
Beh anche Legrottaglie fa il suo ma questo non toglie che e' nessuno lo vorrebbe titolare al Milan. Lo stesso Ranocchia sono convinto che ti piaccia e saresti contento di vederlo al Milan (se non ricordo male lo scrivesti da qualche parte) boh per me e' scarso invece e non lo vorrei mai. A noi serve un leader ma con la L maiuscola dietro, non possiamo andare avanti con mexes zapata bonera....


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

Io dico che non bisogna avere fretta. Il primo anno ha dato alcune certezze, il prossimo dovrà darne molte altre.

Questa squadra deve costruisi un'ossatura, una volta che questo milan avrà solidità e un gioco di qualità di buon livello si potrà pensare a fare meno acquisti, ma più costosi. Comprando un campione, ad esempio, non vinci lo scudetto. Ma se il campione lo prendi e lo metti in una squadra piena di buoni giocatori sia in campo che in panchina, il discorso cambia radicalmente.

Elsha deve confermarsi
Balo deve mantenersi
Niang dovrà migliorare ancora
Honda dovrà dimostrare di essere all'altezza
Saponara dovrà mostrare di poter meritare la maglia
Cristante dovrà far valere la sua bravura e il suo talento, darne almeno un assaggio
Petagna come Cristante
Poli dovrà fare dimostrare la personalità, se l'avrà potrà crescere parecchio
De Jong dovrà dare garanzie fisiche
Constant dovrà crescere ancora in fase difensiva
Gabriel dovrà dimostrarsi degno di poter un giorno avere una maglia da titolare in porta

E non soltanto questo.
Stiamo costruendo una squadra, fatevene una ragione. La Juve sta puntellando la squadra, ma i campioni li ha presi subito? No.

L'inter è in rifondazione
La Roma cambia molto per la terza volta
La Lazio dovrà dimostrarsi più solida e avere molte più riserve degne
La Fiorentina dovrà confermarsi.
Il Napoli sta cambiando completamente tipo di gioco.

Noi, così come tutte le altre squadre che lotteranno per le posizioni alte, stiamo costruendo. La Juve vincerà di sicuro, perché è l'unica che ha finito di costruire, sta affinando la squadra. Tevez, il top player, è arrivato il terzo anno da loro. Noi possiamo permetterci di attendere, intanto costruiamo una squadra SOLIDA e tatticamente e tecnicamente VALIDA. Una volta fatto questo, si potrà pensare a puntellare. Perché adesso con tutto il repulisti che dobbiamo fare, perché siamo pieni di sacchi di concime in squadra, la rosa dovrà ancora cambiare e non poco. Una volta che avremo le certezze potremmo puntellare la squadra con i grandi nomi, dobbiamo avere pazienza.


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chi ha mai vinto senza campioni?



La Juve di Gonde


----------



## pennyhill (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La Juve di Gonde



Premesso che per me ci sono i grandi giocatori, i campioni e i fuoriclasse, la giuve di Gonde ha tre campioni Buffon, Pirlo, Vidal (con i due italiani che possono rientrare anche nella categoria fuoriclasse), qualche grande giocatore, e poi buoni giocatori.
Perché è vero che vincevano scudetti con Torricelli (e Moggi  ) , ma con lui giocavano giocatori come Peruzzi, Kohler, Montero, Sousa, Deschamps, Jugovic, Zidane, Del Piero, Vialli, Baggio, e quelli erano campioni.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Luglio 2013)

Mentre noi prendiamo vergara gli altri prendono tevez, ecco qual é il problema


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Luglio 2013)

A me non dispiace, spero nell'innesto di qualche altro giovane.

E' ovvio che ORA non siamo competitivi, ma fra 2-3 anni seguendo questa linea si può veramente aprire un ciclo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mentre noi prendiamo vergara gli altri prendono tevez, ecco qual é il problema



Tanto lo scudetto l'avrebbero vinto comunque quest'anno.


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

Io come dico da settimane sono fiducioso che sarà dopo tanti anni finalmente un mercato di rafforzamento.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Premesso che per me ci sono i grandi giocatori, i campioni e i fuoriclasse, la giuve di Gonde ha tre campioni Buffon, Pirlo, Vidal (con i due italiani che possono rientrare anche nella categoria fuoriclasse), qualche grande giocatore, e poi buoni giocatori.
> Perché è vero che vincevano scudetti con Torricelli (e Moggi  ) , ma con lui giocavano giocatori come Peruzzi, Kohler, Montero, Sousa, Deschamps, Jugovic, Zidane, Del Piero, Vialli, Baggio, e quelli erano campioni.



Si e come Pessotto Birindelli Iuliano Tacchinardi.......che erano tutto tranne che fenomeni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Io dico che l'anno prossimo ci giocheremo lo scudetto, mai dire mai. Loro restano certamente i favoriti ma anche noi lo eravamo nel 2011-2012.


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2013)

Bisogna vedere che fa il Napoli.


----------



## Albijol (5 Luglio 2013)

Se c'è una cosa sicura come la morte è che la Juve di Conte non sbraca, farà più o meno una media di 85 punti, con Allegri e il suo tipo di preparazione è impossibile raggiungere quel punteggio. E considero come già fatti Honda e Ljajic


----------



## 2515 (5 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico che l'anno prossimo ci giocheremo lo scudetto, mai dire mai. Loro restano certamente i favoriti ma anche noi lo eravamo nel 2011-2012.



allora vai a drogare lo staff atletico e medico, noi quell'anno abbiamo avuto mezza squadra fuori per 3/4 di campionato. La juve è la squadra con meno infortuni in serie a.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me con un po' di fortuna coi ragazzi giovani a dar fastidio alla Juve ci si può provare eccome


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Yepes ---> Vergara
> Ambrosini ----> Cristante
> Flamini ----> Poli
> Robinho ----> Honda
> Bojan -----> Saponara


 se arrivasse Honda al posto di Binho, come hai scritto te, per carità non facciamo un grandissimo salto in avanti ma sicuramente miglioriamo la rosa e la ringiovaniamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> allora vai a drogare lo staff atletico e medico, noi quell'anno abbiamo avuto mezza squadra fuori per 3/4 di campionato. La juve è la squadra con meno infortuni in serie a.


L'anno scorso ne abbiamo avuti davvero pochi di infortuni e atleticamente speriamo che i nostri siano in grado, d'altronde abbiamo una squadra molto più giovane e già di base, da un punto di vista atletico, preparata.


----------



## 2515 (5 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ne abbiamo avuti davvero pochi di infortuni e atleticamente speriamo che i nostri siano in grado, d'altronde abbiamo una squadra molto più giovane e già di base, da un punto di vista atletico, preparata.



sì ma resta il fatto che loro da sfavoriti hanno avuto infortuni quasi a 0 e noi un'infinità, loro mica hanno cambiato staff tecnico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mentre noi prendiamo vergara gli altri prendono tevez, ecco qual é il problema



Vergara - Ogbonna

Ljaijc - Tevez


A fine stagione facciamo i conti poi, non sono così sicuro che facciano meglio gli Juventini


----------



## Livestrong (5 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic non arriva


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Vedemo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì ma resta il fatto che loro da sfavoriti hanno avuto infortuni quasi a 0 e noi un'infinità, loro mica hanno cambiato staff tecnico.


Stiamo parlando di quell'anno. L'anno scorso ne abbiamo avuti pochissimi e si spera sia lo stesso per il prossimo.


----------



## Albijol (5 Luglio 2013)

Cioè ragazzi Allegri con Ibra e Thiago Silva contro NESSUNO non è riuscito a fare più di 82 punti, quota che la Juve supererà sicuramente. Voi non state considerando il fattore Acciughina. Certo con un allenatore bravo e un 4-2-3-1 considerando Ljajic cosa fatta qualche soddisfazione si poteva togliere.


----------



## robs91 (5 Luglio 2013)

A mio parere non abbiamo difesa e centrocampo(anche contando Poli e Honda)adatti x vincere lo scudetto.La Juve può permettersi Pogba in panchina mentre noi abbiamo Muntari o Nocerino come alternative.


----------



## vota DC (5 Luglio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ancora manca un grande difensore e un centrocampista di livello



Salamon 194 cm


----------



## Gollume (5 Luglio 2013)

Ok ottimismo, ma di questi giocatori che sono arrivati non ce n'è 1 che sia un giocatore di sicuro affidamento. Poli è quello messo meglio come storia, e stiamo parlando di uno che ha fatto vedere alcune buone cose alla Samp e a tratti all Inter, ma niente di più.
Tutte giovani promesse di belle speranze. Di certo il gap con la Juve è ancora abissale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè ragazzi Allegri con Ibra e Thiago Silva contro NESSUNO non è riuscito a fare più di 82 punti, quota che la Juve supererà sicuramente. Voi non state considerando il fattore Acciughina. Certo con un allenatore bravo e un 4-2-3-1 considerando Ljajic cosa fatta qualche soddisfazione si poteva togliere.



Esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Io so che Allegri è rimasto, e io godo


----------



## Devil May Cry (6 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io so che Allegri è rimasto, e io godo



Non godrai molto quando inizierà il campionato..


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2013)

mercato finora intelligente e che sta portando abbastanza qualità. Dobbiamo chiudere con Honda e mi piacerebbe Ljiajc ma a centrocampo siamo moooooooolto scarsi e incompleti. Monto, De Jong, Poli, Muntari... gli altri nemmeno li considero... Serve ancora qualcosa.
In difesa servirebbe un grande difensore ma numericamente, ahimé, siamo a posto.
Comunque ho fiducia in Vergara.

Tanto non dobbiamo (né possiamo) vincere nulla. L'obiettivo è evitare figuracce e toglierci qualche soddisfazione.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (7 Luglio 2013)

vero.
per una squadra che ambisce a un posto in EL non è affatto male, anzi.


----------



## Bawert (7 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mercato finora intelligente e che sta portando abbastanza qualità. Dobbiamo chiudere con Honda e mi piacerebbe Ljiajc ma a centrocampo siamo moooooooolto scarsi e incompleti. Monto, De Jong, Poli, Muntari... gli altri nemmeno li considero... Serve ancora qualcosa.
> In difesa servirebbe un grande difensore ma numericamente, ahimé, siamo a posto.
> Comunque ho fiducia in Vergara.
> 
> Tanto non dobbiamo (né possiamo) vincere nulla. L'obiettivo è evitare figuracce e toglierci qualche soddisfazione.



Si potrebbe ovviare al problema centrocampo giocando col 4-2-3-1


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe ovviare al problema centrocampo giocando col 4-2-3-1



_Calcio di punizione per il Milan. Si avvicinano al pallone Balotelli, Honda e Ljajic._


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbe essere questa la formazza per la prossima stagione:

Abbiati
Abate-Mexes-Zapata-Desci
De Jong- Montolivo
Ljajic-Honda-Elsha
Balotelli


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Luglio 2013)

Visto che SE il colpo dovesse arrivare, arriverebbe ad Agosto inoltraro, per ora è un buon mercato


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Visto che SE il colpo dovesse arrivare, arriverebbe ad Agosto inoltraro, per ora è un buon mercato



Aspè, buon mercato se arrivassero Honda, Ljaic, Poli e partisse Binho. Siamo ancora nel campo delle ipotesi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Con Ljajic e Honda avremmo un ottimo attacco,ma rimarremmo inadeguati a centrocampo.


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2013)

In attacco d'accordo, ma mancano delle alternative a centrocampo. Inoltre c'è l'incognita a doppio taglio Vergara in difesa


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che un difensore centrale serva assolutamente, ma sul panorama mondiale di centrali che fanno la differenza ne vedo sostanzialmente pochi, aimè Thiago Silva era nostro, uno dei pochi a cambiare gli equilbri.

Quindi tanto vale rafforzare bene il centrocampo, che di fatto non può che rafforzare anche la fase difensiva della squadra in 
generale. 

Vergara, Saponara, Poli è un buon inizio. 

Se come sembra arrivasse Honda va bene. 

Mancano all'appello un'attaccante ed un altro centrocampista.

Resto fiducioso.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che un difensore centrale serva assolutamente, ma sul panorama mondiale di centrali che fanno la differenza ne vedo sostanzialmente pochi, aimè Thiago Silva era nostro, uno dei pochi a cambiare gli equilbri.
> 
> Quindi tanto vale rafforzare bene il centrocampo, che di fatto non può che rafforzare anche la fase difensiva della squadra in
> generale.
> ...



Io sono convintissimo che il centrocampista di valore arriverà solo a fine mercato se supereremo i preliminari di Champions, lì galliani avrà un po' di soldi veri da mettere su un giocatore giovane e forte. Un Eriksen non sarebbe male..


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che Galliani debba riuscire a piazzare, in un modo(cessioni) o nell'altro (scambi) diversi giocatori:

Traoré 
Boateng 
Nocerino
Robinho
Emanuelon
Antonini
Didac

E spero che la conferma di Stephan abbia fatto si che Allegri adotti il 4-2-3-1.

Ora, tenendo a mente quanto leggevo nei giorni scorsi, di alcuni scambi con l'inter, non mi dispiacerebbe un bel:

Nocerino --> Alvarez
Boateng --> ranocchia piú 8-10 mln di cash 

Insieme ai 7 di robinho, 3 di emanuelson, 4/5 didac, 1 anotonini, 1 traoré, piú 1.5 di taiwo giá venduto, avremmo circa 24/26.5 mln per il mercato. 

Da questi:
2.5 per honda
6 ljalic
3 poli (comproprietá senza dar via salamon o fossati)

Ne avanzano 13/15. Con questi soldi comprerei Santon per 6 mln. Il resto a bilancio se serve, oppure come gruzzolo per operazioni che si rendano necessarie.

La rosa permetterebbe:

Abate mexes zapata santon
De jong montolivo
Ljalic honda elsha
Balotelli


De sciglio ranocchia vergara constant
Salamon poli
Niang saponara alvarez
Pazzini

Avremmo inoltre un'altra coppia a centrocampo: muntari-cristante da usare in maniera parsimoniosa.
Ovvio non sono nomi altisonanti, ma mi sembra un mercato realistico, possibile, e che comunque permette di gettare le basi per un futuro sicuramente migliore. Soprattutto ci sono cambi che permettono una qualitá comunque decente. Resta inteso che salamon se non convince li, si puó cedere (la metá) e con il gruzzolo prendere un centrocampista centrale.


----------



## Doctore (7 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io sono convintissimo che il centrocampista di valore arriverà solo a fine mercato se supereremo i preliminari di Champions, lì galliani avrà un po' di soldi veri da mettere su un giocatore giovane e forte. Un Eriksen non sarebbe male..


ma quei centrocampisti saranno gia piazzati in altre squadre


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Io sono convintissimo che il centrocampista di valore arriverà solo a fine mercato se supereremo i preliminari di Champions, lì galliani avrà un po' di soldi veri da mettere su un giocatore giovane e forte. Un Eriksen non sarebbe male..



Eriksen non è poi cosi irragiungibile. Con 15 milio lo porti a casa. Il problema è quel montato di Boateng che blocca tutto. Bisogna sbarazzarcene e con i soldi puntare sul danese. Cosi come Nocerino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io credo che Galliani debba riuscire a piazzare, in un modo(cessioni) o nell'altro (scambi) diversi giocatori:
> 
> Traoré
> Boateng
> ...


Fantasie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Alvarez e Ranocchia sono scarsissimi per me


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2013)

secondo me il colpo da fare è per la difesa anche se sono sempre dell'idea che dovremmo cambiare entrambi i centrali, più l'acquisto di ljacic, poi con eventuali entrate (cessioni/passaggio Champions) farei il colpo del 2 settembre con un centrocampista tosto (alla gundogan per intenderci).

abbiati

abate mexes X de sciglio
de jong montolivo
ljacic honda elsha
balo

per me sarebbe una formazione da 2° posto minimo. poi ripeto per prendere ljacic e uno in difesa non occorrerebbe grandi spese se contiamo che per ljacic fabbiamo pari con la cessione di robinho. gli altri soldi delle eventuali cessioni e il passaggio del turno in Champions farebbero da rifinitura della rosa facendo qualche colpo dell'ultimo giorno visto che abbiamo dimostrato che galliani è un fenomeno in questi casi.

per puntare al primo posto allora ci vorrebbero 2 centrali di difesa, ljacic e un ottimo centrocampista. allora sì.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Alvarez e Ranocchia sono scarsissimi per me



tutti e due possono migliorare... sopratutto l'italiano.
invece nocerino non puo migliorare.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> tutti e due possono migliorare... sopratutto l'italiano.
> invece nocerino non puo migliorare.



Concordo. Tanto è inutile pensare a chissà quali colpi/investimenti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fantasie.



In quale parte? Il modulo? Il mercato? Gli scambi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> tutti e due possono migliorare... sopratutto l'italiano.
> invece nocerino non puo migliorare.



si ma non possiamo aspettarli ...mica sono lei 92-94-96 come elsha niang cristante

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Milo ha scritto:


> secondo me il colpo da fare è per la difesa anche se sono sempre dell'idea che dovremmo cambiare entrambi i centrali, più l'acquisto di ljacic, poi con eventuali entrate (cessioni/passaggio Champions) farei il colpo del 2 settembre con un centrocampista tosto (alla gundogan per intenderci).
> 
> abbiati
> 
> ...



per me invece basta solo un difensore forte che sa guidare la difesa...apposta vorrei Vidic più un centrocampista/attaccante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> In quale parte? Il modulo? Il mercato? Gli scambi?


Mercato. Possiamo congetturare quanto vogliamo ma la realtà è questa: in arrivo ci sono Poli e Honda, forse un altro attaccante(chi non si sa, Ljajic?)ma soltanto qualora siano venduti Boateng e Robinho. Il resto è aria fritta, aria fritta come i riassunti economici che ci piace tanto fare e che non possono rispecchiare le reali esigenze di bilancio della società, altrimenti i contabili, i commercialisti o chi per loro non avrebbero senso di esistere.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato si chiude con Honda e Ljajic, più Poli, come avevo pronosticato. Il problema è che se la viola si impunta e non lo cede alle nostre condizioni quest'anno, dobbiamo ripiegare su qualcun'altro quest'anno. La Fiorentina comunque deve entrare nell'ordine delle idee che non è il City, quindi meglio incassare qualche milioncino che perdere un giocatore a zero.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il mercato si chiude con Honda e Ljajic, più Poli, come avevo pronosticato. Il problema è che se la viola si impunta e non lo cede alle nostre condizioni quest'anno, dobbiamo ripiegare su qualcun'altro quest'anno. La Fiorentina comunque deve entrare nell'ordine delle idee che non è il City, quindi meglio incassare qualche milioncino che perdere un giocatore a zero.



Secondo me, per Ljajic, siamo avanti anche nei colloqui con la Fiorentina, Galliani alla fine ha cenato con Pradè per due sere di fila, impensabile abbiano parlato del più e del meno. Secondo me Honda, Ljajic e Poli saranno gli unici acquisti fino a fine agosto (incrociando le dita per l'ultimo), poi, se passiamo il Preliminare di Champions, arriverà il solito "scarto" della big europea.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me, per Ljajic, siamo avanti anche nei colloqui con la Fiorentina, Galliani alla fine ha cenato con Pradè per due sere di fila, impensabile abbiano parlato del più e del meno. Secondo me Honda, Ljajic e Poli saranno gli unici acquisti fino a fine agosto (incrociando le dita per l'ultimo), poi, se passiamo il Preliminare di Champions, arriverà il solito "scarto" della big europea.


Firmerei col sangue per una prospettiva del genere... io francamente per come siamo messi mi accontento anche solo di Poli, Ljajic e Honda. Poi, se con la qualificazione in Champions ci fosse pure spazio per una mezz'ala o per un difensore centrale di spessore... tanto meglio.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Firmerei col sangue per una prospettiva del genere... io francamente per come siamo messi mi accontento anche solo di Poli, Ljajic e Honda. Poi, se con la qualificazione in Champions ci fosse pure spazio per una mezz'ala o per un difensore centrale di spessore... tanto meglio.



Sì sì infatti, anche io, per quello che stiamo diventando, mi riterrei soddisfatto.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

Il ns mercato mi sa che alla fine si riduce a:

-Via i giocatori in esubero e quindi Antonini o Zaccardo (secondo me chi rimane fa la riserva di Abate a dx) Didac,Traorè forse Ema magari nella trattativa per Lijaic e i vari rientri dai prestiti.
-Se va via Salamon arriva un difensore.
-Se va via Nocerino arriva un centrocampista.
-Se va via Boateng arriva subito Honda.
-Se va via Robinho arriva subito Liaijc.

Non mi aspetto altro e aggiungo che già questo sarebbe tanto visto le pezze al c..o che abbiamo.


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo A) non abbiamo fatto un mercati da grande squadra, B) questa roba dei giovani vale tanto quanto visto che i migliori sul mercato, i potenziali crack (Strootman, Alcantara, Bernard, Isco), non li consideriamo proprio.... e parliamo di giocatori che costano intorno ai 20mln.

Oltre a questo aggiungo che la rosa è confusa.
Se dobbiamo giocare con il 4-3-2-1 perché tenere El Shaarawi per farlo giocare fuori ruolo, perché prendere Ljajic che è una mezza punta se hai anche Honda e Saponara.

Dov'è la mezzala titolare? Non perché Montolivo, De Jong e Poli non è certo roba da 2/3 posto.

Se poi si gioca con il 4-2-3-1 allora il discorso cambia e ci sta anche questo mercato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Purtroppo A) non abbiamo fatto un mercati da grande squadra, B) questa roba dei giovani vale tanto quanto visto che i migliori sul mercato, i potenziali crack (Strootman, Alcantara, Bernard, Isco), non li consideriamo proprio.... e parliamo di giocatori che costano intorno ai 20mln.
> 
> Oltre a questo aggiungo che la rosa è confusa.
> Se dobbiamo giocare con il 4-3-2-1 perché tenere El Shaarawi per farlo giocare fuori ruolo, perché prendere Ljajic che è una mezza punta se hai anche Honda e Saponara.
> ...


Montolivo De Jong Poli
(Cristante Muntari Nocerino)
..............Honda
...........(Saponara)
.......Balotelli El Sharaawy
.....(Pazzini Niang Ljajic[?])


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Montolivo De Jong Poli
> (Cristante Muntari Nocerino)
> ..............Honda
> ...........(Saponara)
> ...



Appunto. Stai confermando quello che ho detto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Appunto. Stai confermando quello che ho detto.


Cosa c'è che non va?


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è che non va?



Che è una squadra che non può lottare per più del terzo posto. E se non avesse Balotelli poi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Che è una squadra che non può lottare per più del terzo posto. E se non avesse Balotelli poi...


Balotelli ce l'abbiamo e poi lo dici tu che non può lottare oltre il terzo posto.


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Balotelli ce l'abbiamo e poi lo dici tu che non può lottare oltre il terzo posto.



vabè, è chiaro... è la mia opinione.

In ogni caso il discorso del topic è: "tanto male non mi sembra".
Io dico invece che a me "non sembra tanto bene", visto che si parla di giocare con un 3-4-1-2, e ti spiego perché:

- *Se parliamo di progetto giovani* hai preso Saponara, ma di questo livello (aka livello incognita proveniente dalla B) ne devi prendere 3 o 4 e uno forse diventa un gran colpo. 

- *Se parliamo di rafforzare la squadra con un big (non top player, ma big) all'anno*: non ne hai preso nessuno. 

Se prendi un bel prospetto come Ljajic non può giocare da trequartista e lo fai giocare fuori posizione, il secondo Big della squadra, El Shaarawi, è fuori posizione. In difesa il primo ad entrare è Bonera. Insomma, non mi sembra che stiamo tanto bene.
Se poi il nostro livello è la Lazio ci siamo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> vabè, è chiaro... è la mia opinione.
> 
> In ogni caso il discorso del topic è: "tanto male non mi sembra".
> Io dico invece che a me "non sembra tanto bene", visto che si parla di giocare con un 3-4-1-2, e ti spiego perché:
> ...


Il nostro livello non è né la Lazio, né una situazione calcistica che ci permetta di parlare di "progetti" e "big". S'è capito, progetti non ce ne sono, si naviga a vista, qui l'unico progetto non è migliorarsi ma non sprofondare ecco perché mi bastano Poli e Honda, ecco perché mi faccio andare bene Saponara ed El Sharaawy seconda punta.
Due sono le cose: o si accetta come stanno le cose oppure si critica da capo a piede questo Milan perché se il punto di riferimento deve essere il Milan 2003-2007 allora non ci siamo. Io preferisco accettare le cose come stanno.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

bisogna capire che i tempi sono cambiati...questo è il nuovo Milan e visto che purtroppo noi non ci possiamo far nulla dobbiamo accontentarci...tutto qua..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> vabè, è chiaro... è la mia opinione.
> 
> In ogni caso il discorso del topic è: "tanto male non mi sembra".
> Io dico invece che a me "non sembra tanto bene", visto che si parla di giocare con un 3-4-1-2, e ti spiego perché:
> ...


Ti appoggio... 

Il problema grosso da noi sono gli ingaggi che ci legano le mani. Se la nostra nuova dimensione è da Fiorentina o Lazio, bisogna dare ingaggi di quel tipo, con qualche piccola eccezione. Se Nocerino e Boateng guadagnano 2.5 mln non si va da nessuna parte... tagliare tagliare e tagliare gli ingaggi dei giocatori di spessore minore. Per fortuna che ci siamo liberati di Taiwo, altrimenti avevamo un'ulteriore zavorra... Traorè quanto guadagna? 

Il progetto giovani può partire solo con un settore giovanile di primo livello e soprattutto con uno stadio di proprietà che ti consenta quantomeno di aumentare il fatturato per tenerti i giocatori forti... se dopo un anno o due dobbiamo rivendere i talenti per vivacchiare, allora non si va da nessuna parte. L'aumento del fatturato è fondamentale... 

L'alternativa è un nuovo proprietario, ma qui la vedo dura visto che Berlusconi a levarsi dalle scatole non ci pensa minimamente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il nostro livello non è né la Lazio, né una situazione calcistica che ci permetta di parlare di "progetti" e "big". S'è capito, progetti non ce ne sono, si naviga a vista, qui l'unico progetto non è migliorarsi ma non sprofondare ecco perché mi bastano Poli e Honda, ecco perché mi faccio andare bene Saponara ed El Sharaawy seconda punta.
> Due sono le cose: *o si accetta come stanno le cose oppure si critica da capo a piede questo Milan perché se il punto di riferimento deve essere il Milan 2003-2007 allora non ci siamo. Io preferisco accettare le cose come stanno*.


Per me bisogna vedere qual è il prezzo da pagare per accettare le cose come stanno. Se non c'è nessuna prospettiva di miglioramento, nessuna idea, nessuna voglia (soprattutto quella) di migliorare in modo concreto con idee, progetti, stadio di proprietà, dove vogliamo andare? Accettiamo serenamente che il Milan faccia la fine di altre società gloriose cadute nel dimenticatoio? 

Se il prezzo da pagare per questa politica di stasi è questo, non lo accetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me bisogna vedere qual è il prezzo da pagare per accettare le cose come stanno. Se non c'è nessuna prospettiva di miglioramento, nessuna idea, nessuna voglia (soprattutto quella) di migliorare in modo concreto con idee, progetti, stadio di proprietà, dove vogliamo andare? *Accettiamo serenamente che il Milan faccia la fine di altre società gloriose cadute nel dimenticatoio?
> 
> Se il prezzo da pagare per questa politica di stasi è questo, non lo accetto*.


Bene, cosa hai intenzione da fare al riguardo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Bene, cosa hai intenzione da fare al riguardo?


Già sto facendo per quello che mi riguarda. Disdetta di tutte le pay tv, Milan Channel e quant'altro.

E molti stanno usando la stessa "tattica". Questa proprietà deve andarsene, il prima possibile. Non c'è futuro con i Berlusconi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Già sto facendo per quello che mi riguarda. Disdetta di tutte le pay tv, Milan Channel e quant'altro.
> 
> E molti stanno usando la stessa "tattica". Questa proprietà deve andarsene, il prima possibile. Non c'è futuro con i Berlusconi.


Non serve a molto, l'ho fatto anch'io l'anno passato ma quest'anno farò l'abbonamento.


----------



## Ale (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti appoggio...
> 
> Il problema grosso da noi sono gli ingaggi che ci legano le mani. Se la nostra nuova dimensione è da Fiorentina o Lazio, bisogna dare ingaggi di quel tipo, con qualche piccola eccezione. Se Nocerino e Boateng guadagnano 2.5 mln non si va da nessuna parte... tagliare tagliare e tagliare gli ingaggi dei giocatori di spessore minore. Per fortuna che ci siamo liberati di Taiwo, altrimenti avevamo un'ulteriore zavorra... Traorè quanto guadagna?
> 
> ...


hai ragione da vendere, non si capisce tutto questo accanimento di berlusconi con il Milan. Sembra quasi che nessuno tranne lui, possa averlo, a costo di farlo vivacchiare cosi in modo miserabile.


----------



## Principe (8 Luglio 2013)

Mi spiegate da che presupposto partite ? Avete delle informazioni nascoste che il Milan abbia ricevuto offerte di acquisto ? Le chiacchiere stanno a 0 , il giorno che ci sarà qualcuno che vorrà comprare il Milan lo si saprà' e verrà fuori , se a quel punto Berlusconi non cederà ci potrete lamentare , diversamente io se fossi in voi mi lamenterei della scellerata politica che fa da anni Galliani .


----------



## pennyhill (8 Luglio 2013)

Aspetto di vedere come si muoveranno le altre, l'inter per esempio: Fosse vero quello che si dice, con Dragovic, Nainggolan, e un buon esterno destro rinunciando solo a Ranocchia, ma tenendo Guarin e Handanovic, con un buon allenatore come Mazzarri e senza coppe, la metterei già tra le prime tre.
Secondi dietro il Milan con la Giuve terza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aspetto di vedere come si muoveranno le altre, l'inter per esempio: Fosse vero quello che si dice, con Dragovic, Nainggolan, e un buon esterno destro rinunciando solo a Ranocchia, ma tenendo Guarin e Handanovic, con un buon allenatore come Mazzarri e senza coppe, la metterei già tra le prime tre.
> *Secondi dietro il Milan con la Giuve terza*.


Poco da fare, Penny ne capisce a pacchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aspetto di vedere come si muoveranno le altre, l'inter per esempio: Fosse vero quello che si dice, con Dragovic, Nainggolan, e un buon esterno destro rinunciando solo a Ranocchia, ma tenendo Guarin e Handanovic, con un buon allenatore come Mazzarri e senza coppe, la metterei già tra le prime tre.
> Secondi dietro il Milan con la Giuve terza.



Ma come mai tutta questa fiducia nel Milan? Ma soprattutto, la Juve terza?


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aspetto di vedere come si muoveranno le altre, l'inter per esempio: Fosse vero quello che si dice, con Dragovic, Nainggolan, e un buon esterno destro rinunciando solo a Ranocchia, ma tenendo Guarin e Handanovic, con un buon allenatore come Mazzarri e senza coppe, la metterei già tra le prime tre.
> *Secondi dietro il Milan con la Giuve terza.*



Si nel mondo dei sogni forse
Per me la Juve vincerà tranquillamente lo scudetto con un paio di giornate d'anticipo.Dietro ci sarà una lotta apertissima fra Milan,Napoli,Inter(se fa il mercato che dici tu) e Fiorentina per la Champions.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Aspetto di vedere come si muoveranno le altre, l'inter per esempio: Fosse vero quello che si dice, con Dragovic, Nainggolan, e un buon esterno destro rinunciando solo a Ranocchia, ma tenendo Guarin e Handanovic, con un buon allenatore come Mazzarri e senza coppe, la metterei già tra le prime tre.
> Secondi dietro il Milan con la Giuve terza.



Voglio essere fiducioso come penny


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2013)

Se Vergara si rivelasse una fenomeno.
Se Saponara non sentisse la pressione e diventasse un nuovo Kakà.
Se Poli facesse il salto di qualità definitivo.
Se Niang la mettesse dentro qualche volta.
Se El Sha si confermasse.
Se Balo migliorasse ancora.
Se De Sciglio diventasse leader.........

Se tutti sti giovani facessero una stagione positiva....................... Troppi condizionali però


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Facciamoci un po' di conti spiccioli.

Se Robinho va, speriamo, via e al suo posto, speriamo, arriva Ljajic passiamo da un 29enne a un 21enne e già la media è di 25 anni, questo cambio potrebbe abbassarla ulteriormente. In più Ljajic piglierebbe meno della metà di Robinho.

Vergara, Poli, Saponara, Cristante, Petagna, [Honda], [Ljajic] sono7 nomi di giocatori di qualità. E ci scommetto che se, speriamo, si passa il preliminare, con i soldi di quest'ultimo (solo una parte ovviamente) si comprerà un difensore o un centrocampista di maggior peso economico.

Dal punto di vista della qualità e dal punto di vista anagrafico si sta facendo un lavoro notevole (solo Poli-Vergara-Cristante fanno in totale 40 in meno dei loro tre predecessori), idem dal punto di vista degli ingaggi. Per non parlare a livello di incasso, Honda porterebbe milioni solo entrando al milan, se poi diventa, come probabile, il titolare allora apriti cielo.

Questi acquisti sono molto molto buoni sotto ogni punto di vista. Ci mancano due cose:
Un difensore di sicura affidabilità IMMEDIATA e qua non mi importerebbe nemmeno troppo l'età, un "vecchio" ma affidabile mi sta bene.
Un centrocampista giovane ma già in affermazione, quindi con un costo sui 15 milioni.

A questa mia ultima considerazione si lega la seguente, quella degli esuberi. Il Milan disfandosi di nocerino e boateng quei soldi già potrebbe averli (o quasi), aggiungendoci poi un'altra decina o massimo quindicina dalla Champions (il resto andrà di sicuro a bilancio), ci sono possibilità interessanti di acquisto per la parte finale di agosto, la classica zona di galliani.

In pratica in questo calciomercato non vedo l'acquisto che copre la mediocrità altrui, ma tanti acquisti meno mediatici, ma di affidabilità e prospettiva, oltre che, soprattutto, grandissima voglia di fare. Ed è il tipo di calciomercato che ci mancava, siamo stati troppo abituati al grosso colpo e alle grandi schifezze che non sanno manco di che colore sia il pallone e coi piedi al contrario.

Al Milan sono mancate spesso le alternative valide nel campionato passato e anche in quelli precedenti, ora si sta costruendo una squadra con gente affidabile anche dalla panchina ed è una cosa che assicura CONTINUITA' di risultati, una delle ragioni per cui abbiamo perso lo scudo due anni fa, fuori Ibra c'era il Pato rotto e fuori Aquilani, unica fonte di gioco alternativa ad ibra, c'era Flamini. Se dovesse arrivare anche la ciliegina su questa torta si potrà parlare di ottimo calciomercato dal mio punto di vista, quanto meno con tanti giovani e giocatori di qualità la voglia di vedere le partite ci sarà sempre.


QUINDI.. Traoré, Nocerino, Boateng = VIA!!!
Quando ci saremo liberati di questi qui, il giocatore dal centrocampo in su coi piedi peggiori sarà Muntari (De Jong non ha il compito di impostare ma di fare legna ed è il migliore in questo).


----------



## pennyhill (9 Luglio 2013)

Sinceramente vi domando: ora che iniziano i ritiri, tolta la Giuve, che sta effettivamente accontentando ogni richiesta dell’allenatore (Tevez e a quanto pare anche Ogbonna, già presi), le altre squadre vi sembrano già al completo?


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sinceramente vi domando: ora che iniziano i ritiri, tolta la Giuve, che sta effettivamente accontentando ogni richiesta dell’allenatore (Tevez e a quanto pare anche Ogbonna, già presi), le altre squadre vi sembrano già al completo?



per come è abituata a fare mercato penso che solo la lazio abbia quasi finito il proprio mercato.

la fiorentina è bloccata da jovetic e con l'arrivo di Gomez forse dovrà modificare tipologia di gioco, considerando pure il nostro obiettivo ljajic.
il napoli pare voglia prendere leandrio damiao (18), callejon (10), mertens (10-15, non ricordo le cifre) e rafael (6). PS: Callejon continuano a dire che è un giovane di talento, ma ha 26 anni e segna molto poco, è l'antonini del real in pratica..e pare piglierà pure 3 milioni di stipendio e passa. In più si parla di julio cesar con maggiore insistenza tra i pali. In pratica a mio avviso a parte il portiere stanno rimpiazzando cavani con due giocatori che non fanno una sua coscia messi insieme.
la roma non ho ancora capito che cosa voglia fare, si continua a parlare solo di nainggolan.
L'inter penso che l'ossatura della squadra l'abbia fatta, ora gli serve quello che fa legna quindi si contendono nainggolan, hanno già preso le punte ma sta storia di tohir rallenta di molto il mercato. Penso vogliano acquistare anche in difesa, ma non sanno se cedere o meno ranocchia.


----------

